# Sardinian:  A sos tempos de sa pizzinnia ...



## francisgranada

Hello,

What is the exact translation of the following Sardinian text:

_A sos tempos de sa pizzinnia, in bidda, totus chistionaiamus in limba sarda. In domos nostras no si faeddaiat atera limba ... Totus sos pizzinnos de idda, intraiant in iscola abbistos e allirgos e nde bessìant tontos e cari-tristos. _

My intuitive translation in Spanish is the following:

_En los tiempos de la infancia, en la ciudad (o en casa?), todos poníamos las preguntas en lengua sarda. En nuestras casas no se hablaba otra lengua ... Todos los niños de la ciudad, entraban a la escuela [abbistos?] y alegres y salían de ella tontos y con caras tristes. 
_
The "problematic" words are: bidda (perhaps from _villa_), chistionaiamus, abbistos, idda, bessìant.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Agró

No puedo ayudarte mucho, pero ahí va:*

Bidda *es _pueblo_.
*Idda *parece el pronombre _ella_, como en siciliano.


----------



## francisgranada

Agró said:


> ...
> *Bidda *es _pueblo_.
> *Idda *parece el pronombre _ella_, como en siciliano.


Gracias. Entonces _bidda_ podría provenir de _villa_ (como lo suponía, es decir en el posible sentido de ciudad/aldea/pueblo/paese/village etc ...  ). _Idda_ parece el pronombre _ella_ también para mí, pero en este contexto concreto no me convence ...


----------



## Agró

He encontrado un diccionario online sardo-italiano.*

Idda *parece ser una variante ortográfica de *'ìddha*, que a su vez es lo mismo que *bidda*.

*chistionaiamus *(chistionàre: llamar, pero también preguntar, interrogar, discutir)

*abbistos *(abbìstu: listo, astuto, despierto)

*bessìant *(bessìre: salir)


----------



## francisgranada

Perfecto!!! 

Gracias, también por el enlace, parece un diccionario bueno (al menos respecto a los que podía consultar hasta ahora). 

(Parece que la _b_ inicial en _biddha _se omite en posición intervocálica, pero tal vez es solo mi impresión ... )


----------



## Blackman

La tua impressione è corretta, biddha e idda sono la stessa cosa, da intendersi come paese opposto alla campagna, non relativo alla dimensione (potresti anche chiamarla città.). Chistionare però lo tradurrei con conversare/discutere, abbisto con vispo.


francisgranada said:


> (Parece que la _b_ inicial en _biddha _se omite en posición intervocálica, pero tal vez es solo mi impresión ... )


----------

